# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Вопрос о заработке

## Elevator

Ребят привет, хотел спросить. Есть ли тут кто, кто работает c сайтом seozavr.ru или с любыми другими биржами ссылок? Слышал что там зарабатывают от 1000$ и больше, а у меня максимум 200 получается... Как у людей это выходит?

----------


## Elevator

Не пойму, вроде форум про заработок а посоветовать как можно заработать на seozavr.ru больше 200-300 долларов никто не может?
Сколько авторитетных сайтов должно быть чтобы норм зарабатывать? Какие есть ещё похожие не лохотронские проекты?

----------


## paldogoodh

Добрый день, сейчас много разных способов заработать и инете , я лично нашел хорошее онлайн казино Вулкан Вегас и зарабатываю там. Очень удобная и надежная площадка с разными бонусами. Полная версия официального сайта Вулкан Вегас открывает двери в мир азарта — клиентам доступны автоматы от известных провайдеров, выгодные приветственные и релоад-бонусы, турниры с розыгрышем крупных призовых фондов. На постоянной основе действует программа лояльности с квестовой составляющей. Самые удачливые игроки попадают в Зал Славы и получают дополнительные награды.

----------


## janovo

Для заработка в интернете, я использую friends casino, здесь вы сможете поиграть онлайн в игровые автоматы на реальные деньги. На сайте вы сможете скачать Casino Friends и пройти регистрационную форму для открытого доступа к играм. Friends casino очень надёженый ресурс, и он занимает почётное место среди онлайн казино площадок.

----------


## oofyyf

Когда я слышу вопрос по поводу заработка, у меня в голове сразу один ответ и это игра в казино. Игра в казино не составляет никакого труда, а площадка казино PokerDom даст ещё и самые лучшие бонусы. Играть в казино PokerDom я начал уже давно и уже на регулярной основе имею хороший доход.

----------


## ssyuhe

Добрый день, заработать сейчас можно разными способами. Я лично тоже выбрал онлайн казино. Играю на ПокерДом и рекомендую официальный сайт casino pokerdom. Отличная контора с быстрой регистрацией и неплохими бонусами. Дают сразу же на ваш чет. зарабатывать удается хорошие деньги. ПокерДом надежная и безопасная площадка. Пробуйте и дучи!

----------


## Elys

> Ребят привет, хотел спросить. Есть ли тут кто, кто работает c сайтом seozavr.ru или с любыми другими биржами ссылок? Слышал что там зарабатывают от 1000$ и больше, а у меня максимум 200 получается... Как у людей это выходит?


 А как вы заработали?

----------

